# Tom Dokken's Puppy Training (Gun Dog Retrievers) DVD $14.95



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Yet another option for starting a Gun Dog Pup.

On the link below is a sort of 'Flow Chart' if you will for starting a pup.

Facebook link to me to GunDogSupply.
http://www.gundogsupply.com/basics-...sponsored-story&utm_campaign=dokken-dvd-puppy

Seems like some good info for just $14.95


----------

